# masteron E



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2014)

i just did my first shot of mast e..I added 400 mast to my tren test stack...I never used mast and would like to here your experience with it..bring it


----------



## losieloos (May 22, 2014)

I never did masteron.


----------



## whitelml (May 22, 2014)

Just started mast prop for the first time.  Only 3 pins in tho.   Running 500 test 500 mast.  I'll keep ya posted


----------



## Joliver (May 22, 2014)

I like masteron.  Even though it makes me a walking oil slick.  I got strong and it hardened me up.  It is an anti-e too, so it has that going for it.  Test-p, tren-a, and masteron is one of the most potent quality size and strength stacks out there.  

Good stuff.  Excellent choice.


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 22, 2014)

Big herm loved that combo with low doses.

You doing a g test, 500 tren and 400 mast?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> Big herm loved that combo with low doses.
> 
> You doing a g test, 500 tren and 400 mast?



nope 750-800test 400 tren 400 mast


----------



## Yaya (May 22, 2014)

I love all mast


----------



## Seeker (May 22, 2014)

Just wrapped up a mast p test prop and tren E ( that's right tren e ) 10 week run. The mast has kept my gyno issues in check, as my bf went down the hardening effect really started to show and I know the mast played a part.   I am going to cruise on mast and test now. This was a great run! Absolutely loved it.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 22, 2014)

Done mast e 400/wk last cycle,  this time mast p 400/wk.  Love it.

Do notice a bit more oil.  Makes me feel like Brad Pitt.

I thought you were going to just run 1g of test this run?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 22, 2014)

U should be blasting a gram of deca and start powerlifting and put those 20 pounds on that u want.


----------



## mistah187 (May 22, 2014)

DO that shit urself and stop worrying what other peoples experience is. I've always thought doing it urself is the best way to get an opinion on a compound...


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 22, 2014)

Sounds fun regardless.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 22, 2014)

Mast is one of my favorite compounds. I usually run E, out Of convenience. 

Some things you will notice:

1.At around 10% bf or less it will shred and harden you right the **** up. 

2. Your dick will become fossilized. It will never be soft as long as you are on masteron. Also be aware you will likely want to **** everything around you including inanimate objects

3. Watch your hair. Mast can affect hair loss and can accelerate MPB. 

4. It does possess natural anti estrogen properties, and low doses of test can sometimes be managed without an AI if you are running mast. If you are blasting though its good to still run that AI. 

5.  I like my mast at around 600 a week.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> U should be blasting a gram of deca and start powerlifting and put those 20 pounds on that u want.



its summer time ma nigga ..the ladies like the bundy express lean and mean


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> DO that shit urself and stop worrying what other peoples experience is. I've always thought doing it urself is the best way to get an opinion on a compound...



your one angry fukker


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2014)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Mast is one of my favorite compounds. I usually run E, out Of convenience.
> 
> Some things you will notice:
> 
> ...


good post gk


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 22, 2014)

Thank you, Snow. 

 I was texting with POB and he called me a useless ****, so I put on my starter jacket and have decided to post more where I can.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Done mast e 400/wk last cycle,  this time mast p 400/wk.  Love it.
> 
> Do notice a bit more oil.  Makes me feel like Brad Pitt.
> 
> I thought you were going to just run 1g of test this run?



i started with a gram then add some tren ..lowered the test to 750 and added some mast..summer time!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2014)

u guys dont know about summer time in nj...the most ripped gets the hottest pussy...I juice simply to destroy pussy


----------



## Seeker (May 22, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> good post gk



What's so good about it? This is common 101 knowledge about mast. Every gear head should know this about mast.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2014)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Thank you, Snow.
> 
> I was texting with POB and he called me a useless ****, so I put on
> 
> ...


 this is our jam!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2014)

Seeker said:


> What's so good about it? This is common 101 knowledge about mast. Every gear head should know this about mast.



should i have said this post sucks lol


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 22, 2014)

Funny, no one else put it quite like that did they seek, so maybe you need remedial education?

You're an asshole.


----------



## Seeker (May 22, 2014)

Nice avi of you and pob, GK.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 22, 2014)

I hope you go to bed and your mattress catches on fire seeker.


----------



## Seeker (May 22, 2014)

GuerillaKilla said:


> I hope you go to bed and your mattress catches on fire seeker.



My wife won't let me in the bedroom. Her snatch is raw , you know because of the mast boners and the pounding she's been getting. But you covered that in your bullet points.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 22, 2014)

Again, nice reference to my bullet point post. 

I hope you sneeze while eating and stab yourself in the face with a fork.


----------



## Seeker (May 22, 2014)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Again, nice reference to my bullet point post.
> 
> I hope you sneeze while eating and stab yourself in the face with a fork.



Lmao that almost happened once.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 22, 2014)

Best workouts were on Mast - I'd come in ready to crush weights and would have to force myself out the gym. 2hr high intensity, felt like I could go another 2


Sweat so much during workouts after each couple of sets I could lean over, shake my head, and sweat would drip all over the floor... 


Dick gets excessive hard - I almost hurt myself rolling out of bed not realizing it and walking around the office was a challenge


The muscle separation shit they talk about - seemed like I could see a difference in my striations 


Watch out for acne - I use this before the gym and bed as a preemptive measure 
http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/dickinson's-original-witch-hazel-pore-perfecting-toner/ID=prod4475-product?ext=gooBeauty_PLA_Toners_Astringents_ampersand_Mists_prod4475_pla&adtype=pla&kpid=sku304475&sst=bf6940ae-ba35-4d8e-be93-0093947d1598


Mast is my favorite compound, and only used Enanthate


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Best workouts were on Mast - I'd come in ready to crush weights and would have to force myself out the gym. 2hr high intensity, felt like I could go another 2
> 
> 
> Sweat so much during workouts after each couple of sets I could lean over, shake my head, and sweat would drip all over the floor...
> ...



thank u lupi


----------



## cotton2012 (May 22, 2014)

Lots of fun with the boners, hardening effect and definitely made me more bald.


----------



## italian1 (May 22, 2014)

Mast is the shit. I love it. I get a little oily and have to use green dawn dish soap to shower with but I honestly don't get any acne at all if I do that so that's worth it for me. The hardons get painful at times and will wake you up in the middle of the night but you'll get used to it. Especially being the baller you are. Your and your Couger collection are gonna love it.


----------



## mistah187 (May 22, 2014)

I was doin my best bundy


----------



## Shane1974 (May 22, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i just did my first shot of mast e..I added 400 mast to my tren test stack...I never used mast and would like to here your experience with it..bring it



Tore my acne UP, bro. Mostly chest. Had to go to the dermatologist and everything. Never again for me. Super lean and super horny, though.


----------



## nightster (May 22, 2014)

Man!!!! I think this will be in my second cycle, once I do my first!


----------



## GreatGunz (May 22, 2014)

Loved it only thing missing is bold cyp awesome cycle ur gonna burn fat faster than you can eat


----------



## AlphaD (May 22, 2014)

Bundy,   Im at week 9 in my cycle and just picked up Mast E to throw in next week until then end of the run.  I will compare with you in a few weeks.....


----------



## RJ (May 22, 2014)

joliver said:


> I like masteron.  Even though it makes me a walking oil slick.  I got strong and it hardened me up.  It is an anti-e too, so it has that going for it.  Test-p, tren-a, and masteron is one of the most potent quality size and strength stacks out there.
> 
> Good stuff.  Excellent choice.



this^. So oily in fact i stopped it after 5 or 6 weeks. That is a damn good stack though.


----------



## ken Sass (May 22, 2014)

just what has already been said, i like it cause it counters deca dick. i am not lean enough to see all the seperation shit, it improves my workouts.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 23, 2014)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Mast is one of my favorite compounds. I usually run E, out Of convenience.
> 
> Some things you will notice:
> 
> ...


"your dick will become fossilized"  lmao


----------



## NbleSavage (May 23, 2014)

Have run Mast E only, but done so on multiple occasions, usually in the 400-600 mg range.

Largely same as already stated: leans me out, nice sheen, insane vascularity. 

Adds intensity in the gym, adds insatiable sex drive out of the gym.

Hair thins a bit but I'm already there anyway so no worries.

Not much by way of acne for me when on Mast E; I must be lucky in that regard.

Felt very 'Alpha' on Mast. Even moreso than on Tren alone. Loved the Test/Tren/Mast stack & was the most ripped I've ever been on it.

Two Words: Mega Boners.

Enjoy the ride, BB!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 23, 2014)

I feel drugs very fast..always have..I gotta say mast is a great mood enhancer ..goes great with tren..Im a sweaty mess but i look good


----------

